# "Please Meet My First Two Donkeys"



## Marnie (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm selling some of my minis and want to invest in something because I'm not good at banking money and I don't want to buy cattle or anything that I know will get eaten. So being I have always loved donkeys, donkeys is what it'll be, so I'm on a little donkey search and it's been fun. Here's my first two donkeys. The spotted one is Knueppel's Isabella, she's a 32" two yr old and we just love her. The chocolate one is SRR Esmerelda but they called her Clementine. I'm really glad about that because I don't know if I could have an Isabella and a Esmerelda! Clementine is 2 yrs old too and is 31" tall. I just wanted to share my sweet little donkeys.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 23, 2004)

AWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Marnie, they are so cute!



I cant wait to bring my new ones home, both of them have pedigrees that go back to Danby Farms.



Give those new ones of yours a great big ((((huggg)))))))) from me. I'm with you....wont raise anything that gets eaten!



Corinne


----------



## minimule (Aug 23, 2004)

Boy that Clementine is a nice looking jenny. She would go well with my chocolate jack, Kilroy.

Congrats on the new kids.


----------



## WeeMite'sEbonyMayLuver (Aug 23, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## qtrrae (Aug 24, 2004)

Congratulations, Marnie!!!!

They are adorable!! Love those names: Isabella and Clementine!!!

Hmmmmm! Guess that means I get the minis!! HA!


----------



## RebelsHope (Aug 27, 2004)

They are SO cute!!


----------



## shminifancier (Aug 27, 2004)

Real nice how neat and congrates to you....

I really like my little donk...Just as I was about to leave for a week, he came over hang is head by my side and wanted to be cuddled~!!



He just KNEW something was up



....Wed...when I got back he gave me the longest and loudest welcome back



....Charley was soooo glad to see me that was so neat


----------



## JuGGler_j0e (Aug 28, 2004)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> AWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!


*Took the word right out of my mouth!



*

Way to go!!!


----------



## Marnie (Aug 28, 2004)

I just love my donkeys so far, I hate to admit this but I feed them last so I can hear them bray, am I bad or what! oh, but only for a little while, then they get fed.


----------



## Marnie (Aug 29, 2004)

Actually, I've sold enough minis to buy two more sets of donkeys. They are Black Velvet and Kandy. I can't reserve Sunset Ridge, it's taken so I reserved Sunset Sky-hi. The babies are both jennies and I get to name them, I think I'll name the lighter one Sweet Pea. I'm really going to like these donkeys but Nate says I can't go overboard, but as you can see, he likes them too. I can spend hours and hours going through so many donkey websites now, it's alot of fun!


----------

